# Internet upload sppeds????



## canonshooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Currently with a Win7 (64 bit) desktop and DSL connection I am getting 6 mbps download, but only .7 mbps upload. Is there any other option available for better upload results? Thanks.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 5, 2013)

Contact your ISP. Residential accounts often have much slower upload speeds. Commercial/business accounts tend to even out the two rates, but they will cost more.


----------



## RGF (Sep 14, 2013)

cable may offer faster upload. The difference between download and upload speed is common for DSL lines (and other residential services - as previously mentioned).


----------



## drjlo (Sep 14, 2013)

RGF said:


> cable may offer faster upload. The difference between download and upload speed is common for DSL lines (and other residential services - as previously mentioned).



Well, kind of. Time Warner Cable's Standard internet speed is 15 Mbps download/1 Mbps upload, and the upload situation doesn't improve much even if you pay more, with next tier up is 20/2, with the highest possible plan 50/5 !

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/internet/cable-internet-features.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2013)

As noted, contact your ISP. Shop around. Uploads are typically slower, but you can usually find someone with a faster upload.


----------



## TexasBadger (Sep 14, 2013)

With Verizon FIOS I am able to get 25Mps/25Mps.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Canonshooter,
DSL is only 3/4 of the description of your service, sounds like you have ADSL, Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line, it is usual for upload to only be a small fraction of the download speed. To get round this you would need SDSL, Symmetric DSL which generally has as the name implies equal upload and download speeds, you better need it though as it is usually expensive.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## gary (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a new version of Verizon Fios (cable) with advertised speeds of 75mb/35mb. This was installed last week and when tested gives 84mb/43mb. Be warned if you use it wirelessly the speeds are significantly less, very significantly less. That of course depend upon location to the modem. If you are connected by wire then the speeds are as above. The cost is $54 a month (not part of any bundle).


----------



## viggen61 (Sep 15, 2013)

I recently switched from a dead slow Verizon DSL to Optimum Cable for my Internet (no Fios here).

Previous speeds were 1.5/.5 on a good day, and I've seen over 50 down and over 22 up on a stated 50/25 line. Much snappier.

Wireless can have a detrimental effect, but only if it is slower than the ISP connection, or the two are very nearly the same speed.


----------



## faidwen (Sep 15, 2013)

I am currently in Canada, and use Start.ca

150/10

BUT, make absolutely certain you have gigabyte to your router if you plan on using the bandwidth. Typically you won't be able to get those speeds consistently on wireless.

Also note, this is cable, so it is shared bandwidth (obviously allocated much larger then that, but it can bottleneck, although I have not encountered it) whereas DSL is typically dedicated to the local hub. Also, DSL normally has a MUCH reduced upload speed.


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Canonshooter,
> DSL is only 3/4 of the description of your service, sounds like you have ADSL, Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line, it is usual for upload to only be a small fraction of the download speed. To get round this you would need SDSL, Symmetric DSL which generally has as the name implies equal upload and download speeds, you better need it though as it is usually expensive.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



thanks. I have seen ADSL did not understand what the A really meant (knew A stood for Asymmetric but I failed to think about it). I have never seen SDSL.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2013)

RGF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Canonshooter,
> ...


 
Since most people do not upload large files, ADSL is a way to get faster downloads. That reduces the cost, but upload speeds suck. I'm stuck with 1.5 down, 768 kb up. There is nothing better out in the sticks where I live. Just 8 miles away, the public utility district ran fiber direct to every house in their service area, and costs are low. We are outside their district. And, since we have access to DSL, our utility district can't get government assistance to pay for part of the cost. Qwest quickly added token DSL when they saw what was happening to stop any competition.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Folks, I probably should have said that you are more likely to see SDSL marketed under a brand name for business broadband, may not mention anywhere in the literature that it is SDSL but the giveaway is that down = up.
I am very lucky where I live, Wight Cable (now Wight Fibre) have run FTTC, fibre to the cabinet,or in most cases the corner. ;D This started with 2Mb broadband and enabled us to ditch BT ISDN 2 lines paired, 2line rentals bloody expensive for 128Kb service. Now every time Wight Fibre increase their top end they ditch a bottom end and bump us up, no download limit, no bandwidth throttling after installing windows and doing all the updates! 8)

Cheers Graham.



RGF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Canonshooter,
> ...


----------

